# oven canning



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i read somewhere that you could heat things **** flour ,rice,beans,etc. in the oven .i can't remember how long and what to set the oven on. hopeing someone has the answer cause i would like to try it.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Oven "canning" is a method to heat the jars and lids so that when they cool they will seal tight. IIRC 150 to 200 degrees for 30 minutes or so will do the trick.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks .will give it a try.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

timmie
I dont think what you are talking about is true "Oven Canning". Putting your dry goods in jars and processing them in the oven is done to kill any "critters" that can normally take up residence in and consume your grains, flour, meal.... It is effective and works well for this but is not practical for large quantities of goods unless you have a lot of time and a "buttload" of jars. 

If you have ever taken a bag of flour or cornmeal out of your cabinet to find moths, beetles or weevils in them, that is what it is for, will kill any bugs or eggs that are present and prevent them from eating and spoiling your food.

Oven canning is the process of putting your foods such as meats, vegetables or other foods that you would normally can in a pressure canner in the oven for processing. This would be done(in theory) to heat the contents of the jars to the 250 - 260 degrees required to kill all the microbes.

One word for this "DON'T", it is not a dependable way to process your food to the required temperature, can be extremely messy and it is likely to break a lot of your jars. 

I tried this several years ago after reading an article about it that had the same warnings as above, and found out exactly why it not recommended. I did it just out of curiosity and as an experiment. Sometimes, for me, it is not good enough to be told not to do something, I want to know why and I definitely found out why.

Someone made a post a couple weeks ago about what you are wanting to do but I don't remember where it was or the specifics of the process but maybe they will this thread and answer your question.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

you are right ;i have no intention of doing meats or veggies,only things like cornmeal,flour,etc. i do have a lot of jars and acess to plenty more. i just thought i might try some for long term storage a little at a time. thanks for info.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 'dry canned' dry items - dehydrated hamburger, nuts, etc. I heated the jars at 400 for 30 min, then inserted HOT items (so cold does not cause hot jar to break) then capped with sterilized and dried lids. They sealed fine. You need to make sure to wipe the jar rims though so no particles interfere with the seal. Just for the record, this is not an "approved" technique anymore, though canning nutmeats by this method was in older canning books (it is where I got the idea).


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

It's been my experience and that of many experts that putting the bags of grains, rice, flour, sugar, pasta,etc in a deep freezer for a week is what kills the insects, eggs, etc. that may be in the grains. Then you can safely pack them away for long-term storage in jars, cans, Mylar bags, whatever.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

vacuum seal the canning jars, and for good measure, include an O2 absorber


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goatlady said:


> It's been my experience and that of many experts that putting the bags of grains, rice, flour, sugar, pasta,etc in a deep freezer for a week is what kills the insects, eggs, etc. that may be in the grains. Then you can safely pack them away for long-term storage in jars, cans, Mylar bags, whatever.


My mother uses her HUGE 50 year old deep freeze for that. It will kill any of the little critters that take up residence in the flour or meal before she puts it away.

And, yes, my parents are preppers, I wouldn't use that word around them, they would say "those people are crazies". They have their cans set up as coffee tables with "frilly" covers over them and the whole 9 yards, but dont call them Preppers.


----------

